
How They Did It: An Analysis of Emission Defeat Devices in Modern Automobiles [pdf] - simon_acca
http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~klevchen/diesel-sp17.pdf
======
godelmachine
Anyone even remotely interested in this has to go through Adrian Colyer's
excellent review. If I am not wrong, there's even a book out there on this
great emission detection workaround.

[https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/06/20/how-they-did-it-an-
analy...](https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/06/20/how-they-did-it-an-analysis-of-
emissions-defeat-devices-in-modern-automobiles/)

